# Grease SWF1501c reciprocator?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

How do I grease the reciprocator on a 1501c? The picture in the book isn't very good. 

Are there any videos or pictures of this?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are speaking about the back metal part by the cutter. 

Usually, I just click the #1 on the control panel so that it moves all the way to right. Wipe off
all the dirty oil and regrease the same parts along with the cutter(moving it up and down to make sure all the grease is spread evenly). Then click #15 (or the last needle you have) so that it move all the way to the left and do the same thing. 

If you are talking about the front where the needles are this is a helpful website 
What is the recommended OILING PROCEDURE? | SWF Embroidery Machine Support (I think you need to sign up first)

Here is what they state:
Heavily Used Machines
It may be necessary to put two drops of oil on heavily used needle bars weekly (approximately every 1 million stitches). To do this, simply place a drop of oil through the slot of the needle lever and onto the spring just inside


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i am talking about the part behind the head. where do i get to it without taking the head off?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I just had some who worked on embroidery machine just show me the steps I told you. 

Start your embroidery > click 1 (enter) no hopes just let the the head move to expose left hand side of the machine. If the grease is clear there is no reason to add more. But if its yellow remove with a cloth and reapply.

Do the opposite with the last needle you have to expose the other side.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

where are you talking about putting the grease? on the metal bar that runs right behind the head?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, VIDEO Greasing behind the Head of an Embroidery Machine | SWF Embroidery Repair Training Videos

According to the manual, you only grease the color change guide, color change cam, X and Y Axis. 

But, if you really want to grease that part it looks like you will need to take some thing a part. Here is how to replace it so I am sure you just add some grease but I would advice against it. 

[media]http://www.swfeast.com/en/pdf/reciprocator-single.pdf[/media]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Great, thanks. It was beginning to sound like an old volkswagon


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this is what i am referring to


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if the head on the C is similar, on my 1501T there is a silver metal plate behind the head that you can remove to grease the reciprocator if I remember correctly.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I pulled that plate off on the left because a screw fell out and it was jamming the color change. I will look on the other side to see if I can get to it.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I have never seen that page before. I looked through all my manuals, dvds and websites. I suggest you call SWF because now I am gonna have to see if mine needs to be greased because I went off my manual and where the grease spots go. 

I also read that the reciprocator is not under warranty, but there is suppose to be one in your emergency kit. So, I am gonna research into this more cause its about that time of year when I need to oil and grease up my
machine. 

I will get back with you on what I find out and vice versa please.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The reciprocator was not in our emergency kit that we got when we ordered the machine but it will be now. 

I probably have damaged it so we are replacing it as soon as the part gets in.


----------

